# Water activated Lantern !!



## fin21 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Campers Community, 

Can you check this out. This is a lantern that is powered by salt water nad it can also charge your phone. 
See the link and let me know what you think , i think it is a great help for campers. thanks












https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1993414184/the-hydra-light-pl-500-salt-water-energycell-lante?ref=banner


----------

